
Unsubscribe from all LinkedIn email in one click - chengyinliu
https://gist.github.com/chengyin/7021086
======
pslam
You can unsubscribe from all LinkedIn email, but you'll still get email for
any _new_ category they invent later. So I keep having to do this every few
months. For example: "endorsements" became a thing and suddenly I had to turn
that pointless spam off too.

I expect they'll invent a new product which involves opting everyone in.

~~~
yahelc
Twitter does this (automatically subscribes you to each new category of email)
as well, and it infuriates me to no end.

~~~
ketralnis
They also started sending me push notifications telling me that people that I
follow started following other people. I have no idea why they think I'd want
to know that. It took probably ten minutes with their app to figure out how to
disable that.

~~~
thwarted
Please reveal what it is you did to disable those notifications.

------
devindotcom
I left linkedin a long time ago but I still get emails when someone wants to
connect. I must have opted out of those a dozen times! Nope, still get 'em.

Also, pedant speaking here, "in one click" isn't really an accurate
description of this process.

~~~
hosay123
Just mark as spam, life's too short

~~~
dminor
Gmail's spam filter is so good that it even knows that I consider "LinkedIn
Today" emails spam, but I still want to read the ones about my network.

~~~
tobylane
I hope Google shared this sort of information with LinkedIn. "Your daily
emails are reliably considered spam, by people who actually want to use your
services."

~~~
Danieru
They do, when a user marks an email as spam gmail pings the sender back and
notifies them.

I imagine this is most useful for the bulk email sending services.

~~~
adwordsjedi
gmail does not have a feedback loop

~~~
Danieru
I think you are right, I thought I had read about the feature somewhere but
now I cannot find any mention of it.

Thank you for calling me out.

~~~
adwordsjedi
i wish they did have a feedback loop. i have a catch-all domain and an
employee that was terminated with us left so now I get the barrage of emails
to a general box for his LI account.

well he never updated his linkedin to a new email and you have to sign in to
unsubscribe. well, i don't want to reset his password because i can see he
still uses the LI and there is no way to stop these emails. seems like making
it impossible to unsubscribe would violate CAN-SPAM.

------
lttlrck
That's the first thing I've ever shared on LinkedIn.

------
bendangelo
I unsubscribed from all emails and still get them.

~~~
baddox
I believe that's how LinkedIn works, but it's also the case even when
attempting to permanently delete your account. I finally managed to
successfully delete my LinkedIn account around 8 months ago, but then recently
I accidentally followed a link to a LinkedIn page on my work machine, and
apparently there was still a cookie around, so LinkedIn was kind enough to
reactivate my account without warning. And oh how the spam did flow.

To be extra careful, I think you need to unsubscribe from all email,
deactivate your account, delete all LinkedIn cookies from all your machines,
and you might as well kill linkedin.com in your hosts files.

~~~
brador
Might be faster to just sue. If it's spam then there's laws to stop that. Plus
juicy cash incentive if you win, and they might settle to stop the wave that
follows if you win.

------
baby
What about Google+ and Facebook? Although I would argue Google+ is the worse
one since it automatically add you to every notification possible when you
only want to sign up for a Mail Account.

~~~
jaredmcateer
Google also doesn't seem to have an option to turn off the notification that
your phone has automatically backed up photos and video to your G+ account and
are ready to be shared. I've trained gmail to consider it spam though.

------
Gonzih
Well for me linkedin was pointless and annoying so I deleted my account. No
regrets. Happy. And still alive.

------
jgmmo
cool idea. Can this be done for many sites? like macros that take advantage of
the site's own JS.

~~~
duncanmcdowell
Typically. For example, on reddit you can run this in console to downvote
everything on a comment thread:

$.each($(".down.arrow"), function(index, vote){ $(vote).click(); });

~~~
chengyinliu
Just curious, is there any reason you used `$.each` instead of
`$(".down.arrow").each`?

~~~
k3n
Protip: you don't even need an each() at all[1].

So the above could be written:

$(".down.arrow").click();

1\. [http://jsfiddle.net/k6FvQ/](http://jsfiddle.net/k6FvQ/)

------
DigitalSea
This is perfect. Nothing much else to say really. I am getting sick and tired
of LinkedIn's spam and dodgy techniques when it comes to marketing. This
should temporarily stop the spam until they decide to add more mail-out
categories.

I cancelled my LinkedIn premium membership just before as well. As a premium
user you still get spammed the same as a non-premium user and I can live
without it. Vote with your wallet as they say. LinkedIn really need to re-
valuate where they stand, you know a situation is desire when many people
share a similar sentiment and you have to resort to using Javascript hacks to
unsubscribe from email notifications, it shouldn't be this hard.

------
latraveler
It says something that LinkedIn has come to this. I've fiddled with the email
settings on almost 10 separate occasions. Those controls do pretty much
nothing though, either accidentally or intentionally.

------
bnb
Shouldn't you be able to do this with a link in the footer of their emails? If
I recall correctly, it's US law that companies (and websites in general) have
to put unsubscribe links in their emails.

------
Kequc
I don't understand why everyone doesn't just mark all Linkedin email as spam.
That's what I did eventually all email from Linkedin goes to spam. That's what
to do with spam.

------
untog
I went into LinkedIn and deleted all my profile details. No more spam from
recruiters, but also no 'ghost' profile I have no control over. Not perfect,
but it'll do.

~~~
javajosh
You can't know what ghost profile they have on you.

------
miguelrochefort
That's funny. I found out that I ignore emails from most websites, except
those from LinkedIn. I don't know why, but I click on all of them (and usually
follow the link). No other website is able to bring me back with emails.

Maybe it's because I never go on LinkedIn otherwise. Maybe it's because all
the emails they send me are paired with an action, maybe it's just an habit I
gained. In any case, they work for me.

------
grpcc
This is nice, LinkedIn are infuriating. My startup is in the email space and
we have a very strong opinion against sending spam and providing genuine
unsubscribes. Unsubscribing someone is easy, there's no excuse except that
they don't want to. Keep adding them to spam as their ESP probably has a
feedback loop and it could affect their sending reputation eventually.

------
javajosh
LinkedIn is pretty bad. But why isn't there something better?

~~~
onedev
Besides the emails, what do you think could be improved?

~~~
javajosh
I think LinkedIn is trying too hard to be more than what it is. It's the
professional version of the town church. The town church used to record
recording weddings, births and deaths. That's it. LinkedIn should be a record
of hirings, leavings, new companies forming and old companies dissolving.

Against the background of that basic information, people should be able to
solicit me, freely, to come work for them - but they should be prepared to
wait for a response as I'm not going to check in with the 'town church' all
that often (unless I'm between gigs or thinking about a new gig).

It might be nice to passively check in on past coworkers to see how their
careers are progressing - but that's optional.

~~~
onedev
I think LinkedIn has a pretty bring future as a business/industry news
aggregator which will ride on top of the social platform they've built. Think
of it as a BusinessInsider/Forbes/VentureBeat/TechCrunch replacement.

Already you're seeing LinkedIn exclusive editorials by guest writers, and
although most of the articles in LinkedIn's feed suck right now, I hope they
increase the quality soon (e.g. No more "5 ways to be a successful leader"
type articles).

If they can capture quality content and deliver it in the right way then I
think that will be successful and fuel more growth in their product and
revenues.

I've talked to Reid Hoffman about this, and his answer to what LinkedIn wants
to grow up to be is something along the lines of "We've built this social
platform which is successful + continues to grow, and that opens up a whole
wealth of opportunities to build products/services around it [...]"

I think this is the right path for the company, but what's going to matter is
execution. So far they haven't instilled confidence in their execution (What
happened to their purchase of Pulse? Their aggregations haven't gotten any
better....etc.)

------
maaaats
Problem here is that I would have to log in.

And really, the problem for me isn't stuff sent to _my_ mail, but invitations
sent to every mailinglist I'm a part of.

------
Cherian_Abraham
Someone..please do one for Redbox. I am tired of getting spammed everytime I
rent a movie.

~~~
biot
Providing Redbox with your email address is optional, at least with the one I
use. All they have on me is the info on my credit card magstripe.

------
owensmartin
Someone PLEASE do this for meetup

~~~
owensmartin
Okay I did it myself:
[https://gist.github.com/javahead123/7045923](https://gist.github.com/javahead123/7045923)

------
christinac
the first time i followed these steps, i got a "sorry, your preferences can't
be saved because you need to verify one of your email addresses" – which
honestly felt about right.

fortunately it worked the second time.

------
julienchastang
Does anyone know of something like this for Facebook?

------
3327
Thank you for your service to humanity.

------
mokkol
Thanks! No more emails now!

------
jasonlingx
Do this for Twitter please

------
crunchykeith
Just did it! Thanks!

------
talles
Just thank you.

------
thangh9
lol linkedin's emails are annoying

------
001sky
next up: protecting your address book

